# Work visa for 60+



## Henryj529 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been in AD for over a month now, and my employer, a fairly huge government entity can't seem to get the Immigration office to approve a work visa. Has anyone else run into work visa delays due to age, and does anyone have any insights into what the problem seems to be? We have some folks that have been here a while that were 60+ when they started, and didn't have a problem, but the most recent 60+ arrivals have all taken the ride to the Omani border to reset tourist visas. I'm just mystified because we're working on a pretty high profile, big money project as full time employees and you would think that was ironed out before we got here.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Henryj529 said:


> I'm just mystified because we're working on a pretty high profile, big money project as full time employees and you would think that was ironed out before we got here.


Unfortunately, in AD, the left hand of the bureaucracy does not know what the right hand is doing. Probably the organisation that you are working for needs the services of a PRO (a public relation officer/liaison officer) who has better contacts than the present one. Also, things are in generally becoming tougher in govt. companies.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Henryj529 said:


> I've been in AD for over a month now, and my employer, a fairly huge government entity can't seem to get the Immigration office to approve a work visa. Has anyone else run into work visa delays due to age, and does anyone have any insights into what the problem seems to be? We have some folks that have been here a while that were 60+ when they started, and didn't have a problem, but the most recent 60+ arrivals have all taken the ride to the Omani border to reset tourist visas. I'm just mystified because we're working on a pretty high profile, big money project as full time employees and you would think that was ironed out before we got here.


When we arrived for my wife to start work as a teacher I had a look around for a job but met with the same answer each time , as I was within 2 years of 60 no one was interested as they would not be able to get a work visa due to age. I spent nearly 30 years as a civil servant and would have loved to get my hands on some of the goverment management jobs and try to introduce a little efficiency but ah well it was not to be. Good luck resolving your current situation.


----------

